# Seat swaps: G20 into a Sentra



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

There's a wrecked G20 not far from here and I'm curious if anyone has ever swapped the GLE seats for the Infinity leather ones? If so, are they are direct fit (the front as well as the rear)? 

If not, has anyone redone their interior with leather seats? 

Thanks


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> There's a wrecked G20 not far from here and I'm curious if anyone has ever swapped the GLE seats for the Infinity leather ones? If so, are they are direct fit (the front as well as the rear)?
> 
> If not, has anyone redone their interior with leather seats?
> 
> Thanks


I have heard that they are a direct fit... but not certain... go down and check it out, its only 4 bolts, wouldn't be to hard to look at and figure out


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes, this topic has been discussed several times recently. I believe it's the P11 chassis (99-01) that swap in. Don't take my word for it though, SEARCH :thumbup:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

there is this long thread covering that topic....also search using "G20 Seats" and there will be more info......

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=33510&referrerid=13484


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

The P11 seats will fit a B14 with sum minor modification as do the P10 and B13 seats.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I belive B13 and B14 seats are in the same location.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, B13 and B14 seats are completely interchangeable.

P10 seats need modification to the inside rear mount to fit in a B-series car. I think P11 is the same way.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NOPE. The G20-B14 seats are not exactly the same, I have a full set of seats sitting in the garage. First off, the P11 and P10 seats are exactly the same, they BOTH don't fit.

Here's the low down, 4 bolts hold the front seats in. Outer bolts match up, inner ones are too high making the seats slant outward about 15*. The rear seats (lower part) will fit in, but it's a bit wide (tight fit), the upper (folding part) is about an inch too wide on each side. The hooks line up, but the outer brackets need to be cut and a new hole must be drilled with a nut welded into the hole to widen the fitment. This means the plastic wall must also be modified. I will be putting the P11 G20 seats into my B14 SE-L, but not until I can afford a custom shop to do some welding.


----------

